# Exercise for underarm flab?



## DeniseW (Jul 25, 2007)

I have some loose skin under my arms from weight loss that I know I can't completely get rid of but are there any exercises that can help tone it up a bit? I have 5 pound weights at home.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2007)

http://agingwell.state.ny.us/fitness/strength/tricepex.htm

http://www.womensheartfoundation.org/content/Exercise/strength_training.asp (number 5)

http://exercise.about.com/cs/exerciseworkouts/l/blupperbody.htm (kickbacks, down page)

I've always done the last one I linked to, but modified (and instructed by personal trainers in it, same thing, many times). I stand up straight, arm out slightly behind my hip (only a bit). If I were to lean over, it would bother my lower back, but the arm action is the same. 

If you're doing it right, you can FEEL it right there in the tricep. If you feel it in other places, try slight adjustments to your hands or arm rotation, because you're slightly off the mark. 

If you poke around online for tricep free weight routines I think you'll find even more.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to do a double take.. I coulda sworn I read



> If you poke around my tricep I think you'll find even more.


----------

